# Running canister filter above water line?



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like an xp1 is pretty small, its only like 9" tall so thats lower than the 13" of the water level and might work, I just don't want to buy a new one. O well, something to add to the shopping list. lol.


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

Sure you can run it above the water line. You will need to prime it/maintain it below the water line. But once it is running you can put it above the water line. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Have fun priming it.


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

cggorman said:


> Have fun priming it.



You sir are great help to the question being asked in this thread! 


:thumbsdow


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

:icon_sad:


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't mind have to prime it differently, hell any canister filter can work 100 times in a row after cleaning and then one time take 50 tries to get it primed. I have a Eheim Pro 3 2075, Pro 2 2080, Fluval 404 and Fluval 305 and none of them prime every single time no muss, no fuss. Sometimes I have to get out the funnel and fill the tube, shake them around, shut them off, open the tops and reseal and a million other things. My question was about it affect the filter and/or performance and/or damaging it.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

it will probably slow the flow a little bit, but i dont c any real issues with it.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

jreich said:


> it will probably slow the flow a little bit, but i dont c any real issues with it.


Thanks, it will probably be a Fluval 305 on a 20 long anyways and the Fluvals have monster flow, so thats not a problem for me. lol.


----------

